

The Fallacy Of Equality At Conferences - wallflower
http://pilky.me/view/19

======
ghurlman
I don't understand the supposed inability to have a diverse panel at any
technical conference. I run one and am involved in speaking for several in the
.Net community, and for the ones i'm involved in, both the female and minority
populations are represented among the speakers. For the one that I run, we'd
have to bend over backwards to _not_ include them.

Is this more of a problem in the design world, or in newer technical
communities? I doubt it.

